# Tripod



## Jack56 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,
At the moment I've got a Manfrotto 055XPro tripod for two years now. The ballhead doesn't work well anymore. So I went for a better ballhead and after looking at Benro, Markins and RRS, I prefer the RRS BH-55. Next step is a new tripod. I am a tall guy (1.94m) and going for quality (I hope), the Gitzo 3542XLS is a great choice. I slept over it and now I am doing some more research on the net. Travelling a lot to Scotland (Shetland and Harris/Lewis) I will be out in salty circumstances. Gitzo doesn't like salt I've read. So, I thought, maybe I can use the "old" battered Manfrotto tripod with the RRS ballhead in those situations instead of the Gitzo. Do you think this RRS ballhead matches the Manfrotto tripod?


----------



## TheJock (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Jack,

I've always found Benro to be very sturdy for my needs, I stood in a dust storm on a roof top in the middle of the desert at the local race track and the camera/tripod combo didn't budge when I was being blown about!
If your going to be near Glasgow first, check these guys out as you could pick up a Benro with a ball head for 100 pounds, or legs only for 120 if you already have a head.
http://www.merchantcitycameras.com/accessories/tripods?limit=50&limitstart=0 

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Jack, 

I find Acratech ballheads preferable to RRS http://www.acratech.net/categories/ballheads/gp.html - they are also in my opinion better bc. sand, dust and other things at not at all a problem if they get into the bullhead due to the open design. they are also much lighter than RRS and less bulky 

Gitzo has Oceantech Tripods for use in saltwater (but they are expensive)


----------



## NancyP (Jul 22, 2015)

Sure, you could use a full size ball head on the Manfrotto 055 series "studio" size tripod. Aluminum doesn't like salt, though. Thorough rinsing after each use?


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 22, 2015)

I also have a BH55 and like it for its low profile compared to Arca B1 I had before. Re salt, I've had CF legs for a long time (~18 years or so), as a marine biologist do some marine work, never had any issues with salt on those legs, from St. Kilda in the Outer Hebrides to Papua New Guinea. 
I recently switched from Gitzo CF legs to a RRS TVS34L. I'm only 182 cm, but this one has plenty of room on even ground to accommodate taller people. The BH55 and TVS34L is a nice matched combo.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have the Manfrotto 055CXPROB tripod and the BH-55 and they work fine together. Ive the Gitzo GT2540LLVL series 2 levelling tripod which I use with the Arca-Swiss Z1 for location shooting in places like Dartmoor & Snowdonia as its quick to level via the centre collumn of the two heads I prefer the Arca-Swiss Z1.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 7, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> .... Ive the Gitzo GT2540LLVL series 2 levelling tripod.....


Have you checked to see if the post ends are square with the post?

I have a GT2531LVL, found the post ends not square. Photo below is not possible due to level error, only possible when the ends are not square to the post. Yes, I did make other checks to verify this conclusion.







After finding this flaw I contacted Gitzo/Manfrotto, got no satisfactory answers.
Contacted B&H who immediately offered an RMA and a replacement/exchange, thanks B&H, you rock.
Immediately checked the second replacement/exchange tripod, found the same flaw.
B&H probably would have handled a return/refund but I really really wanted THIS tripod, of course I wanted it to function as advertised.

Back to back and forth with Gitzo/Manfrotto in the U.S. and Italy, their final response from Italy was.....
_"If the customer requires a higher accuracy, we suggest to use the tripod in combination with Manfrotto accessory 338 or 438."_
Which rather defeats the whole point of the leveling post/column. 

Here's one end of the post during corrective surgery by a local machinist, both ends needed and received the same treatment.





---
Of course none of this matters unless one is concerned with horizontal horizons and panorama stitching, but that was indeed the exact reason for searching out and selecting this particular unit.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Sure, you could use a full size ball head on the Manfrotto 055 series "studio" size tripod. Aluminum doesn't like salt, though. Thorough rinsing after each use?



I think "Aluminum doesn't like salt," is a bit much, I have lived on an unpainted Aluminium boat on the ocean that was built in 1988 and it is still keeping me above the water today. I have no problem with Aluminium and Carbon Manfrotto tripods even in the saltiest conditions, deep in a salt pond, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24975.msg539876#msg539876


----------



## brad-man (Aug 7, 2015)

kraats said:


> Please tell me if you know of a tripod that is salt water resistant. I don't think there are.



Any CF or anodized aluminum (probably wood as well) tripod with stainless steel hardware will be fine as long as you thoroughly rinse it off after use, paying particular attention to the leg locks and feet. The only real vulnerability is untreated steel.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 8, 2015)

After using Gitzos, Manfrottos and other legs, I now use a tall Benro cf tripod with an Acratech ballhead.
Best combo I've ever used.

However, when doing product shots, I use a Manfrotto geared head, but for everything else, I use the Acratech.

I found the Gitzos I've used tend to fall apart with legs going everywhere, whereas the Benros I've got (I have 2) have proven to be tough and very well built, especially for the money.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2015)

kraats said:


> Please tell me if you know of a tripod that is salt water resistant. I don't think there are.



There are seawater tripods, like these.

http://www.gitzo.com/news+%26+events/news/Gitzo+introduces+the+new+Ocean+Tripods+Collection./26235706


----------



## Eldar (Aug 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> kraats said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me if you know of a tripod that is salt water resistant. I don't think there are.
> ...


I have used my RRS and Gitzo in saltwater many times. No problem. But I always rinse them in fresh water and dry them properly afterwards.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 10, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I found the Gitzos I've used tend to fall apart with legs going everywhere, whereas the Benros I've got (I have 2) have proven to be tough and very well built, especially for the money.



Really? I would be interested to find out how you make Gitzo tripods "Fall Apart" and have the legs go "Everywhere" - please illuminate me.
As to Benro, I agree they are not bad for the money but I wasn't impressed when I tried a couple. Leg locks were only OK and Carbon tubing was somewhat less rigid than I am used to. If you are happy with them then that's great for you, but they were not up to my needs.

Edit: Just checked my receipts. First Gitzo was bought in 2007 (still my main tripod) and the last is a 2010 model (bought used). Nothing has fallen apart, gone everywhere, broken etc etc. So far total maintenance has been cleaning the leg locks of my 3320BS once - that's it, nothing else at all. So, for reference, that is a 3530LS, 2531, 3320BS, 1550T, 1329 Mk2 (old one bought used) and a 2541 Mono Pod. All at least 5 years old zero issues.
If you have had issues with Gitzo tripods then I think there may be a possibility that other factors may have been involved?


----------



## NancyP (Aug 11, 2015)

A used Uni-loc aluminum tripod is on its way to me now. The lower segment goes over the upper segment, so you can immerse the tripod up to ~25 inches or a bit more without having water or mud/muck enter the works. The larger models ought to be able to be immersed up to ~35" or a bit more.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 11, 2015)

NancyP said:


> A used Uni-loc aluminum tripod......


Thanks Nancy, I hadn't heard of Uni-Loc before. 
I like their leg design, a simple reverse of the norm and Bob's your Uncle! I like clever.
Not sure what to think of the dual platform post though, I can imagine some might need and appreciate that feature but it's beyond me.

A little google turned up this giggle....
"_Spiked feet
For optimum stability on software ground_."

.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2015)

NancyP said:


> A used Uni-loc aluminum tripod is on its way to me now. The lower segment goes over the upper segment, so you can immerse the tripod up to ~25 inches or a bit more without having water or mud/muck enter the works. The larger models ought to be able to be immersed up to ~35" or a bit more.



I have used Benbo (the predecessor of UniLock) for over twenty years. As far as tripods go they are not fantastic, but fun and very good for field macro work. The offset center column doesn't make them anywhere near as sturdy as traditional tripods the same weight, but the top leg lock system really is cool.


----------

